# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  ΞΞ΅ΟΞ±Ξ―Ξ± ΟΞΏΟΞ·ΟΞΏΟ vhf

## thabibikas

Καλησπέρα σας, μου δόθηκε το vhf της cobra marine Mr hh125eu (φορητό VHF) , αλλά έχει σπάσει η κεραία.
Γράφω εδώ καθώς οι περισσότεροι είστε γνώστες και δεν μπορώ να βρω την κεραία του σαν ανταλλακτικό.
Να σημειώσω ότι η κεραία ΔΕΝ είναι βιδωτή εξωτερικά, αλλά είναι βιδωτή στην πλακέτα με μονή επαφή όπως θα δείτε στις φωτογραφίες. Μπορώ να συνδέσω κάποια άλλη κεραία με κάποιον τρόπο ή να προεκτείνω το σήμα του με την κατασκευή κάποιας αυτοσχέδιας κεραίας από σύρμα;
Στην συνέχεια παραθέτω μερικές φωτογραφίες.

Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## georgis

καπου στην καλιθεα ειναι η cobra.παρε μια αλλη.

----------


## mikemtb73

> Στην συνέχεια παραθέτω μερικές φωτογραφίες.


Μάλλον ξεχαστηκες ε?  

SM-J710F

----------

